# Dateien automatisch öffnen, speichern und wieder schließen



## CrazyCat (20 Februar 2006)

Ist es möglich automatisch Dateien zu öffnen, zu speichern und wieder zu schließen?

Das Problem ist das eine Datei erst gültig wird, wenn ich diese mit dem Editor öffne und speichere.

Da ich nicht weiß, warum dieses Phänomen auftritt, wird es mir nicht ausbleiben die Dateien zu öffnen und zu speichern.

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich dies automatisch realisieren kann.

Kann ich bereits gespeicherte Dateien exludieren, damit diese nicht erneut geöffnet und wieder gespeichert werden?

Das ganze soll nach Möglichkeit über eine Batch - Routine realisiert werden, die Dateien werden automatisch erstellt. Der Dateiname ist daher nicht von vorneherein bekannt.


Der Befehl type xy.hlp > xy.txt hat nicht gebracht. Der Inhalt der Dateien bleibt zwar gleich, der Fehler existiert nach dem type Befehl aber weiterhin.


----------



## afk (20 Februar 2006)

CrazyCat schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist das eine Datei erst gültig wird, wenn ich diese mit dem Editor öffne und speichere.


Was heißt "wird erst gültig" ? Wenn Du sie mit dem Editor öffnen kannst, dann ist sie doch gültig.



			
				CrazyCat schrieb:
			
		

> Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich dies automatisch realisieren kann.


Das hängt davon ab, warum sie ungültig ist. Wenn Du sie mit dem Editor erneut speicherst, dann bekommt sie ein neues Änderungsdatum zugewiesen, vielleicht hat es damit etwas zu tun.



			
				CrazyCat schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich bereits gespeicherte Dateien exludieren, damit diese nicht erneut geöffnet und wieder gespeichert werden?


dito.

Gruß Axel


----------



## argv_user (20 Februar 2006)

HI CrazyCat,

aus Deinem Beitrag wird nicht so recht ersichtlich, was überhaupt das Problem ist. ZB was für Daten sollen in "die" Datei, wo kommen sie her, bei welcher Gelegenheit?
Greifst Du etwa über das Netzwerk auf eine Freigabe zu, die von Samba kommt?


----------

